# D-frag



## BoredOfBoredom (Oct 30, 2010)

> The infamous Kazama gang, led by Kazama Kenji, encounters a weird group of girls who use elements- water, thunder, fire and sand. The girls chase Kenji to join their perilous Game Production Club...and then the real story of intrigue begins.



I find this manga to be very weird yet quite hilarious. It mainly focuses on parodies of many  the typical elements in school based shounen.

ch.42


----------



## Kira Yamato (Oct 30, 2010)

lol, I didn't think anyone would have made a thread for this series. I've been reading it for awhile but the scantlation releases were slow. I did see that chapters 7 and 8 were released this morning though...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2010)

Scan for ch.9 is now out.


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 8, 2010)

I really enjoy this one, for some unknown reason.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 8, 2010)

Amusing, but not funny enough to make me laugh. Still a good read nonetheless


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 8, 2010)

LOL, their club name is quite fitting. Although, I was partial to the club having Saturn in it's name


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Nov 20, 2010)

chapter 10
Side effects may include...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't even know what to make of the latest chapter other than the school is made up of a bunch of weirdos and their clubs.


----------



## Champloon (Nov 21, 2010)

*D-Frag!*

*D-Frag!*
_By Toyoma Haruka_




			
				Mangareader.com said:
			
		

> Kazama Kenji likes to believe he is something of a delinquent. Moreover, others seem to like to agree that he is. Of course, Kenji s gang finds their way to a group of four not-so-normal girls - Chitose, Sakura, Minami and Roka - and all at once, whatever reputation he may have, is nothing compared to the outrageous behaviour of the girls. Shanghaied into joining their club, what will happen to his everday life from that point on?


Why am i recommending it? It's f*ckin hilarious seeing the ultimate techniques the ladies use and how they always correspond to their element plus their battles against their original club are priceless

DEFINITELY a hilarious read 

*READ ONLINE*


----------



## Champloon (Nov 21, 2010)

whoops delete or merge mods jst saw the earlier thread, my bad (search function is broken?)


----------



## Champloon (Nov 21, 2010)

sh*ts hilarious got love roka's yami mode


----------



## Lupin (Dec 21, 2010)

Every chapter needs moar Takao .


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 21, 2010)

Everyone's apparently splendid and Kazama's supposed to stop being half-assed about things... (oh, he'll be back )


----------



## Lupin (Dec 24, 2010)

He'll be back for sure . Not much to discuss about this manga though.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 24, 2010)

I still can't believe he was captured by the Orchestra of Evil and that they even exist in the first place 

Silly rescue mission Go!


----------



## Lupin (Dec 28, 2010)

Being rescued by four girls would be a good thing (although rather humiliating). 

Takao: Tsundere Yes/No ?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 28, 2010)

Once again, Porn tears apart the beautiful friendship of a bunch of gaming thugs.


----------



## Lupin (Jan 13, 2011)

Mangaka seems to be rooting for Takao. 


They were just smashing shit up. Dem elements were totally made up.


----------



## Lupin (Feb 14, 2011)

Ch. 15: Missed your post. Funny chapter as usual. Seems like they won't be playing Space Porn 3 anytime soon . So Takao has a crush on Kazama, it was totally random. Was still funny to watch the interaction though.

Ch. 16: Amusing to watch the classmate's reaction to little sister's. You'd think that all anime little sisters would make lunchboxes with heartshapes in it . The new girl is pretty cute.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 14, 2011)

A Plain lunch box is fine too 

Funny chapter as usual.


----------



## uchihasurvivor (Apr 2, 2011)

This manga is so full of win, even the fodders are awesome.


----------



## Lupin (Apr 3, 2011)

20 is out on Mangafox.

Chapter 19 was pretty random. 

Chapter 20 was random.. But badass. "The one who wins to match." . I love how D-Frag can make such trivial things into something so epic .

Seems like there is a drama CD. The VA's are amazing. Hopefully subs will come out for it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Apr 3, 2011)

Seriously, I can't believe this got a Drama CD xDD

The comedy looks like it works better with visuals, so I'd think an anime would work better. Then again, Drama CD are usually the next step after a manga series and an anime, would follow if it's popular enough and has the appropriate audience. 

Anyways, how in the hell is Kazama still in the tourny. The seeding looks awfully wonky 

So the semi-finals comes down to Thumb wrestling and Musical Chairs. while the Final is King game? How can that be played competitively...oh wait...


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (May 6, 2011)

id like an anime, btw is this considered harem? there's at least 3 possible girls in by count.


----------



## Lupin (May 7, 2011)

Hmm, the CD is already out. No one is planning to sub it? What a disappointment.

That was one hell of a competition, serious mindfucking at the start. It was hilarious. Sounded like what me and my friends would argue about, yet they took it so seriously. Heh. The exaggeration and stories were the best.

I swear the author is so good with serious scenes, he could write his own battle manga already. Bloody brilliant ending to the competition .


----------



## Smoke (May 9, 2011)

Takao finally making her move.




> id like an anime, btw is this considered harem? there's at least 3 possible girls in by count.



I'd say so

Takao
Funabori (home ec girl)
Roka


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 9, 2011)

And so the Popped zipper incident finally comes to light!! 

The ending with those two guys was hilarious xD


----------



## Frostman (May 9, 2011)

lol at Takao thinking it happen because she has gotten fat.


----------



## Lupin (May 15, 2011)

23 is out on Mangafox.

Great chapter as usual.  It seems like the Takao flag has already been set up


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 15, 2011)

I'm glad I wasn't the only person who spotted Takao in last weeks episode of *The World God Only Knows*. And if you think about it, her cameo makes since given how she's a game maniac and known Tsundere xD


----------



## Smoke (May 17, 2011)

OF COURSE!!!


Can't have a harem manga without a little sister.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 17, 2011)

The silent moment exchanged between siblings was all you needed to know about how this chapter eventually went down


----------



## Smoke (Jun 5, 2011)

26 is out.


The water race.


Anyone else think that lady is Takao's mom?


----------



## Lupin (Jun 5, 2011)

It's probably Takao's mom. I actually thought it was Kazama's mom at first due to the hair colour and all. But I think I saw a little of Takao in one of her flashback's.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 5, 2011)

lol, a glorious competition that spans a great 3 years in length. Hopefully this contest should be interesting.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 7, 2011)

Interesting chapter. The love jump part was especially funny. Can't believed they did that


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 7, 2011)

The part where those geezers were stating you can't be satisfied with just being called Oniichan and how it evolved from that to _Papa_ and eventually to _Ojiichan_ was hilarious.


----------



## Lupin (Jun 17, 2011)

Real siblings are the best .. Can't believe Hazama was speedblitzed. The sensei was really cool too.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 17, 2011)

I can't believe that woman was Takao's mom, although now that I see them together, I can see the resemblance


----------



## Random Member (Jun 27, 2011)

Supposed to be getting a special announcement soon (next month, I think).  

Source:  - 

Maybe an anime or 2nd Drama CD?


----------



## Destin (Aug 22, 2011)

Chapter 29 is out.


----------



## Destin (Aug 23, 2011)

Chapter 30 is out.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 23, 2011)

Awesome. Another Takao chapter


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 23, 2011)

And now we have Ch.31


----------



## Lupin (Aug 24, 2011)

The releases sure are coming in quick. It's been so long since I could read D-Frag like this. I'm liking the ex-president


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 24, 2011)

You know you have friends for life when they give you an endearing nick name like pukey.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Dec 15, 2011)

chapter 36
Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 15, 2011)

Hair Down > Twin Tail

It was a team effort but they finally took down Twin Tail girl


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Jan 22, 2012)

chapter 37
Chapter 278 is out!


----------



## ueharakk (Apr 3, 2013)

I gotta say, this manga was like a hidden gem.

The humor in this manga is borderline genius.  At first I was like "meh" when I started reading it because the manga does have a tendency to put a crap-load of dialogue into a single panel, but after you get through the first couple of chapters, you get used to it and see it for the work of art that it is. 

In addition to the outrageous comedy, it's got some medium romance in their too 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(I think there are 4-5 girls who like the MC)


, and it has some shounen manga leveling up and fighting as well 
*Spoiler*: __ 



(although the most powerful characters in the manga are all girls)


.  

Anyways, I hope more people give this manga a decent try because it's really worth it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Aug 6, 2013)

We're getting an anime!!!



> It has been revealed that manga "D-Frag!" will get a TV anime adaptation. The manga started serialization in Comic Alive since 2008. The latest volume 7 is scheduled to be released on August 10th to coincide with the start of Comiket. Important news is going to be announced on that day as well. However, on the sample illustration that is given as an extra gift to anyone who buys the manga at the bookstore chain WonderGoo, it is revealed that the important news will at least include its TV anime adaptation. More information should become available on August 10th when the formal announcement is made.
> 
> Source:


----------



## Morglay (Aug 6, 2013)

Kira Yamato said:


> We're getting an anime!!!



For seriousness? Its about time.


----------



## BoredOfBoredom (Aug 18, 2013)

Chapter 49 (and 50) is out
*even with his mask on*


----------



## Morglay (Aug 18, 2013)

Dem Kellis references.  Surprisingly funny chapters.


----------



## Kirito (Mar 14, 2014)

wait wait

+1 harem now? 

poor funabori, overshadowed by the taka bloodline


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 14, 2014)

Now that she's here, Kenji gets +1 Luck in skill. xD


----------



## rajin (Mar 30, 2014)

*D-Fragments 62 Raw*

*traditional restaurant banquet here*


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Aug 5, 2014)

I don't know what it is, but I fine the Cheshire cat grin really sexy. That is why I love Jormungand because pretty much every female sports one. Kazuma needs to add that girl to the harem. Although I think she and tama chan have their personalities switched.


----------



## rajin (May 3, 2015)

*D-Fragments 72 Raw*

*overwhelmed by his own Bankai spiritual pressure?*


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jul 30, 2015)

now if there was only translations


----------



## rajin (Oct 28, 2015)

*such as simply freezing his tentacles.
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 27, 2015)

*237*


----------



## rajin (Dec 31, 2015)

*Chapter 107*


----------



## rajin (Jan 29, 2016)

*What is Blut Vene?*


----------



## rajin (Mar 2, 2016)

*Chapter 207*


----------

